

Google to Encourage Americans to Get Online - bhartzer
http://www.billhartzer.com/pages/google-to-encourage-americans-to-get-online/
From what I can tell based on a large purchase of domain names today by Google, the online search giant is planning some sort of campaign to encourage us to get online. Google has purchased a large number of State-related domain names including Get Online America, including the get online phrase along with a State name.
======
Shenglong
When you're as big as Google, I guess the best way to grow all your programs
is to grow your market. :)

~~~
bhartzer
Yeah, I totally agree, Shenglong. What I would like to see is more free
internet access nationwide, just like Google did with their airport effort a
while back.

